# Diabetes medication



## crackpothead (Aug 28, 2014)

My mother will be visiting soon from the US and would like to know about buying medication here. She's diabetic and needs Victoza, Lovaza (2 gr), and Levemir FlexPen. She would like to stock up if the prices are cheap enough.

Does she need a prescription to buy these here? Do you know of a well stocked pharmacy in DF?

Cheers


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I know nothing about Diabetes medications. However, if I wanted to make certain the pharmacy I visited had what I was looking for (provided it's available in Mexico), I'd head straight for Farmacia Paris in Centro Historico. It's a phenomonal place.


----------



## sara99 (Aug 14, 2014)

aceite de pescado = Lovaza , has every walmart , free to buy

Novo Nordisk México, S.A. de C.V. - VICTOZA = produced yes, in farmacia never seen, is a "new" medi, but some people use it in mex.

Levemir FlexPen - Novo Nordisk México, S.A. de C.V
Novo Nordisk CLAT Office
Homero No. 1500, Colonia Polanco, Delegación Miguel Hidalgo, 11570 DF. México, México. I think nobody has this exact product here. but the firma exists, you can contact the office.

the most farmacias have an own medico for 50peso. better use the medico always before you buy such medicamentos. in mex there are other millilitres some times and other traps.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

crackpothead said:


> My mother will be visiting soon from the US and would like to know about buying medication here. She's diabetic and needs Victoza, Lovaza (2 gr), and Levemir FlexPen. She would like to stock up if the prices are cheap enough.
> 
> Does she need a prescription to buy these here? Do you know of a well stocked pharmacy in DF?
> 
> Cheers


Farmacia San Pablo has prices similar to Farmacia Paris It has locations throughout the DF, usually with adequate parking available as well as home delivery.

Farmacia San Pablo

Enter "levemir" into the search box for information about available Levemir Flex Pen products. Enter "omacor", the European name for Lovaza for its information. Victoza lists a pen under Victoza that's quite expensive .

Victoza is also available at some Walmart (Superama, Super Walmart, Sams Club) locations. The Superama web site is the only Walmart site that you can do a search for drugs. Omacor (Lovaza) and levemir are also available on the site. The Walmart site can be a bit quirky when using the search function.

http://www.superama.com.mx/superama/Busqueda.aspx?Text=victoza&Departamento=0


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*And, across the street*



Longford said:


> I know nothing about Diabetes medications. However, if I wanted to make certain the pharmacy I visited had what I was looking for (provided it's available in Mexico), I'd head straight for Farmacia Paris in Centro Historico. It's a phenomonal place.


I agree, Farmacia Paris is phenomenal. But it's also incredibly crowded. You need a guide just to find the shaving cream.  There's another farmacia across 5 de Febrero that's large but easy to navigate, just not as colorful. Farmacia Nosarco.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would check with US Customs on amounts of meds that can be brought in to the USA , I bring in 3 months worth and declare them and never had a problem.........


----------

